# Scheduled Chat Discussion



## Rich Parsons (Jul 16, 2003)

I will be hosting a scheduled Chat Discussion on Saturday the 19th of July at 9:30 Eastern Daylight Time.

Please see Here

Thank You
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 18, 2003)

I hope to see many of you there tonight!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2003)

A conflict has arisen but hopefully I can make the end of it!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2003)

It is going on right now!


You are missing out on the great information


----------



## arnisador (Jul 21, 2003)

When will we see the transcript?

Thanks for answering my questions even though I came in late!


----------



## grimfang (Jul 21, 2003)

excellent session, Mr. Parsons!  I just posted my comments in the general section... my fault for not checking here first.  I certainly hope you would be willing to do it again someday for all that missed it.  Thank you for your patience and openess in answering my questions.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 21, 2003)

Transcript should be coming soon.

And Thank You:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 22, 2003)

Here is the transcript. THe names were hyper links and therfore did nto copy well  Sorry.



> 21:09:02 Rich enters this room
> 21:09:11 [] Welcome to all
> 21:09:23 [] Please post you questions when asked for
> 21:09:33 [] I will then read a few and choose one to answer.
> ...


----------

